# Culligan Aqua-Cleer replacement filters - DIY?



## liberty79 (Jan 11, 2009)

bump...hoping someone from the morning crew might have this unit.


----------



## morhous (Feb 24, 2012)

I have the same system and came across your message while I was doing a search for the replacement filters. It is near impossible to find anything about this system online.

I did replace them myself once already, however I had to call the local distributor who installed the system and order the filters from them. At least I didn't have to pay for a service call. I am still hoping to find another source for the replacements this time, but I am starting to think I will have to call the distributor again.


----------



## liberty79 (Jan 11, 2009)

morhous said:


> I have the same system and came across your message while I was doing a search for the replacement filters. It is near impossible to find anything about this system online.
> 
> I did replace them myself once already, however I had to call the local distributor who installed the system and order the filters from them. At least I didn't have to pay for a service call. I am still hoping to find another source for the replacements this time, but I am starting to think I will have to call the distributor again.


when you installed them yourself, did you just remove the old ones and pop new ones in?

this statement concerned me: "The activated carbon, reverse osmosis, and polishing filter cartridges must be conditioned as follows prior to installation into the Aqua-Cleer system. Your Culligan man will do these important procedures at the time of purchase."


----------



## morhous (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes, they just "unscrew" a quarter of a turn and then the new ones pop in and tighten. I seem to remember having a similar concern but being told not to worry about and just run the tap a little before using the water.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That's all conditioning is, I'd remove the airiator on the faucet, then run the water.
There's always going to be some loose charcoal knocked loose in shipment that needs to be flushed out.
? Why in the world would you need that complicated water system. Is your water that bad?


----------



## liberty79 (Jan 11, 2009)

joecaption said:


> ? Why in the world would you need that complicated water system. Is your water that bad?


very bad. we have a whole house filter on the main line coming into the house, a Culligan softener system and a RO system at the sink for drinking water. 

without the system, everything the water touches turns orange.


----------

